# IVF+PGS & Nuchal scan



## dnzee (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello

Has anyone had successful IVF with PGS and then gone on to also have a Nuchal scan?

I'm in a quandry.   I'm wondering if following the PGS screening the Nuchal is a redundant test?  I'm sure because I'm age I will come out with a high reading, and then be torn about what to do next (which is one of the reasons for going PGS route in first place) 

I would welcome anyones own experiences and views!  I was also hoping I wouldnt have to wait until 20 weeks my next scan, since the last one was at 8 weeks.  I would prefer to see a scan of the growing bean before then!

Oh what to do!?
dnzee


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi dnzee,

The nuchal fold test is the least invasive test you can have.  PGS is not a 100% guarantee and although it is stressful, I am sure it would be good to put your mind at ease by doing the test.  It must be done before 13 weeks and 6 days, preferably around the 11/12 week mark.  Your odds of a normal child are still extremely good despite your age - especially as you have done PGS.   I don't know whether the Nuchal is redundant in your case - personally I welcomed the chance of having a non invasive test even though I was using eggs from a 23 year old.  I wasn't prepared to do any other testing, so it was my only chance.

I guess you also have to ask yourself this: if the test is abnormal, what will you do?  Would you be prepared for a termination?  Would you do more invasive testing with a small miscarriage risk - and then what would you do with the results?  

Sadly, during pregnancy we all have to confront these issues even though we don't want to.  Could you discuss it with your midwife or doctor?  I would go for it - it is highly unlikely to be bad news and I am sure you'd like to see your baby again!

Sending best wishes,

Daisy
x


----------



## dnzee (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks Daisy for your insights


----------

